# left over yarn



## thadeus40 (Dec 30, 2011)

I have BAGS of tiny balls of yarn left over from projects. None of them are ample enough to make anything of and yet I hate to throw them out. They are of many different weights, colors and brands. Any suggestions on how to put them to good use.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

I read on bird site that if you want to attract birds to your yard, you can put nesting materials out for them in wire mesh cages, mesh bags or even plastic berry containers. You can include natural materials like straw, small sticks, and twigs, or man-made materials such as yarn and string.


----------



## ladybeach (Dec 29, 2011)

I use small balls of yarn to make barbie doll clothes, also bracelets for little girls.. And I also make a small multi scrap pads for kitties and doggies (always a lot of ends to hide with these) but they are fun to make.....


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Separate into yarn weight. If you no longer have the yarn bands, do this by wraps per inch. You now have scrap afghan bundles.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Dolls and toys take very little yarn - teddy bears can have their outfits done in multi stripes. If I lived close I would say send them to me - but I don't.
Try knitting the trauma teddy in stripes
Legs 10 stitches x 20 rows (knit 2)
Join and knit 16 rows (change colour for shirt)
Knit 10 rows.
Cast on 12 stitches at the beginning of the next 2 rows (arms)
Knit 10 rows then cast off 12 stitches at the beginning of the next 2 rows. (change colour for the head)
Knit 46 rows (change colour for the back of shirt)
Cast on 12 stitches at the beginning of the next 2 rows (arms)
Knit 10 rows then cast off 12 stitches at the beginning of the next 2 rows. 
Knit 10 rows. (change colour for pants)
Knit 16 rows.
Divide for legs Work 20 rows on first 10 stitches then cast off.
Join yarn to remaining 10 stitches work 20 rows then cast off.
Stitch, stuff and embroider features. Ears can be stitched down or a thread thru the ear to gently pull into shape. A thread around the neck to add shape.


----------



## thadeus40 (Dec 30, 2011)

thank you ladies for your wonderful ideas!


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

I make a blanket. Cast on as many as you want, work your favorite stitch for one row. At the end of the row leave a fringe length of yarn, tie on a new color fringe length, do another row. Repeat till done. My Daughter still has hers and she is pushing 30!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

There's a thing called magic ball, http://www.knittersreview.com/article_how_to.asp?article=/review/profile/010726_a.asp
Could make for an interesting project.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

This could work...if you used the plaiting method to join your yarn so there would be no ends to weave in later. It would be like Joseph's coat of many colours or blanket or toy even.



Poledra65 said:


> There's a thing called magic ball, http://www.knittersreview.com/article_how_to.asp?article=/review/profile/010726_a.asp
> Could make for an interesting project.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I took advise from here and used all those little balls with another skein and just tied the next piece on and left the ends sticking out for a baby blanket I knit for charity, it was cute. Ifi can ever get my pictures to post, I'll post it. Gonna work on that next week.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

A couple of weeks ago my aunt gave me a shopping bag full of small yarn balls. The typical one was the size of a golf ball with a few slightly larger and quite a few smaller ones mixed it. I picked out all the pastels and made these baby hats to donate. (I spent nearly as long weaving in all the ends as I did knitting, but I think they turned out pretty well.) Most of the yarn was worsted weight, but I did use two strands of lighter yarn held together in some places. I'm sure my aunt will be pleased that her leftovers are going to good use.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

I enjoyed reading the article about the magic ball.

Fun project.

SEA


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Tammy Love that hat pattern and they look terrific.


As to all those scraps of yarn, look into the ten stitch afgahn patterns. They can be found on Ravelry for sure, and probably many other spots. They are perfect for little bits of yarn. The more the merrier.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Do not put out for birds! The yarn wraps around baby birds featherless wings or necks and can amputate them and or cut off circulation. Please.


----------



## Janie59 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you for the Teddy pattern, can't wait to start making a few


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

I give mine to the local Infants school. They use them in their craft work.

Jan xx


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Egg cosies!

Dave


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

sure do, am working on something rite now w/ left over stuff from my *junk stash*: i'm making myslef a sweater...never mind gauge, never mind colors, never mind yarn weight ... just tossing all 2gthr lol i call it my gawd awful oogly hippie PHYCHO SWEATER!! actually, its lookin pretty kool!! not looking 2 make a fashion statement here, but WARMTH have fun!!


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

What i do is make "Granny squares "blankets - very popular with friends and relatives.The squares look best joined by a single colour but it isn't necessary


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

thadeus40 said:


> I have BAGS of tiny balls of yarn left over from projects. None of them are ample enough to make anything of and yet I hate to throw them out. They are of many different weights, colors and brands. Any suggestions on how to put them to good use.


Don't throw them away. If you want to sell them, I'll buy them from you. I use these frequently for some scrap work that I do.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

TammyK said:


> A couple of weeks ago my aunt gave me a shopping bag full of small yarn balls. The typical one was the size of a golf ball with a few slightly larger and quite a few smaller ones mixed it. I picked out all the pastels and made these baby hats to donate. (I spent nearly as long weaving in all the ends as I did knitting, but I think they turned out pretty well.) Most of the yarn was worsted weight, but I did use two strands of lighter yarn held together in some places. I'm sure my aunt will be pleased that her leftovers are going to good use.


They are gorgeous. You'd never guess they were made with bits of yarn. They are so well matched. You have an eye for colour.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Kissnntell said:


> sure do, am working on something rite now w/ left over stuff from my *junk stash*: i'm making myslef a sweater...never mind gauge, never mind colors, never mind yarn weight ... just tossing all 2gthr lol i call it my gawd awful oogly hippie PHYCHO SWEATER!! actually, its lookin pretty kool!! not looking 2 make a fashion statement here, but WARMTH have fun!!


Actually that sounds like more fun than Granny squares!


----------



## kksunshine (Oct 29, 2011)

Donate them to a school. Teachers are always looking for yarn and other crafting materials.


----------



## Pontygirl (Dec 1, 2011)

TammyK

Those hats are absolutely gorgeous, could you please tell me where I can find the pattern as I would love to do some of these for our local hospital. Thank you.


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

Quick and easy hats here"
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-49288-1.html


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

I am making a fan and feather afghan out of left over sock yarn. A crazy fin and feather.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

If they're REAL short, pom poms for adornments?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Doll clothig, flowers!


----------



## Bean (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh I'm glad you asked that question and excited to hear what people say........I too have many of those balls and just stuck as to what to make!
Please please ladies, your suggestions!


----------



## Pontygirl (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank you HennaladyKim What a lovely site I must have missed it when you posted before. Thank you again
I have bookmarked the site.


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> Dolls and toys take very little yarn - teddy bears can have their outfits done in multi stripes. If I lived close I would say send them to me - but I don't.
> Try knitting the trauma teddy in stripes
> Legs 10 stitches x 20 rows (knit 2)
> Join and knit 16 rows (change colour for shirt)
> ...


Thank you so much for sharing the pattern. I will as soon as I am finished reading the posts I will print it and put it in my what to do with bin.


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi

I am doing this one http://www.keltainen.de/ulli/Anleitung_Dicke_Decke.pdf. The basic knitting technique is basic. The creativity comes from the knitter's talent to mix colors. I use 2 strands together of fine yarns (sock yarns or similar. I have knitted similar afghans and came uo with some mix of yarns that look professional as oppose to "leftovers". Use if you can, Regia yarns, Koigu or similar ones, two different yarns (one solid color, one multicolors( knit 4 ridges - 8rows at a time otherwise it looks too blotchy, try to put side-by-side harmonious colours. It's ok to mix wool and cotton. \keep the same technique of color mixing throughout the work. Make some bobines of the mixed yarns ahead of time - not too many because you want to be able to adjust the colours. Don't be too frugal; start a new mix of colour of yarn at the beginning of a row otherwise you'll have many ends to weave in.


----------



## Tanglewoodfarm (Nov 22, 2011)

If you know a spinner, that person could use them to make snippets to put into the rollag before spinning it. I saw that done at our spinning class yesterday, and the yarn turned out with flecks of color from those snippets. Looked pretty.


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

Great job for a valuable cause. I salute you.


----------



## OMARSHOUSE (Aug 1, 2011)

love the hat pattern... can u share?


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

I usually get a "neutral" that goes with a lot of other colors, such as a blue or a white, and make afghan squares.

If you have kids, you could make "Ojos de dios" with popcicle sticks 
http://www.dltk-kids.com/world/mexico/ojo_de_dios.htm

If you're REALLY ambitious, I LOVE this yarn mandala.

http://www.ojos-de-dios.com/jaysojodirections.html

ACTUALLY, I found the second one trying to find you a link for the first. I think I'm reposting it in links and I think I'm making one of these sometime soon.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I do alot of small plastic canvas work. I make magnets, coasters and other little things, I am always using up those little leftovers. I use 7 mesh because it is easier to see. The worsted wt #4 yarn works great.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

Those are adorable hats. What is that cute textured stitch?


----------



## ukraftykid (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you for the teddy pattern. I will be using that to go to Operation Christmas Child in the shoe boxes for Romania.



sweetsue said:


> Dolls and toys take very little yarn - teddy bears can have their outfits done in multi stripes. If I lived close I would say send them to me - but I don't.
> Try knitting the trauma teddy in stripes
> Legs 10 stitches x 20 rows (knit 2)
> Join and knit 16 rows (change colour for shirt)
> ...


----------



## marion07 (Nov 26, 2011)

TammyK said:


> A couple of weeks ago my aunt gave me a shopping bag full of small yarn balls. The typical one was the size of a golf ball with a few slightly larger and quite a few smaller ones mixed it. I picked out all the pastels and made these baby hats to donate. (I spent nearly as long weaving in all the ends as I did knitting, but I think they turned out pretty well.) Most of the yarn was worsted weight, but I did use two strands of lighter yarn held together in some places. I'm sure my aunt will be pleased that her leftovers are going to good use.


Is there a pattern for these hats. They are lovely!


----------



## ArmyKnitter (Jun 13, 2011)

I found a yarn wreath made by wrapping scraps of yarn over foam balls and glued to a wire wreath frame


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

I can't remember where I saw it, but a lady made a vest for herself using bits and pieces like this. She did not weave any of the ends, but tied the yarns together and left about an inch that showed on the right side. It was rather attractive.

You could do this using your favorite vest pattern. She said she put all the balls into a bag by her chair and just reached in and grabbed one blindly. 

Good luck,
Lynne


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

http://knittingonthenet.com/oddball.htm

Here are some more ideas.

P.S. I LOVE ArmyKnitter's wreath.


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

ACTUALLY, I just remembered, I made a prayer shawl with odd balls of blue. I tied on a new "fringe" end every row, knitted across, cut the fringe and tied it on so that each row as a fresh ball of yarn and each row made it's own matching fringe. If I can figure out how to add a picture, I will show it to you.

http://photos2.walmart.com/walmart/slideshow/AlbumID=6948670002/PictureID=56323889002/a=4397458_4397458/otsc=SHR/otsi=SPIClink/


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

Someone asked the same question a few weeks ago and this link was posted as a response.

http://www.edcreations.ca/html/cathederal-windows-afghan-patt.html


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

ukraftykid, what is the *Thank you for the teddy pattern. I will be using that to go to Operation Christmas Child in the shoe boxes for Romania.*


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I use mine to make knitted headbands and ear warmers. Just google knitted headband patterns. There's a gazillion of them, out there.


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

Here's 3 pages of patterns (pictures included) that are all free. Many of them are very small and could be made out of leftovers.

http://www.ravelry.com/designers/frankie-brown?page=3


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

I have the same problem,the yarn does not have bands so I don't know what the weight is.How do you check it doing the wind thing ? Thanks


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

realsilvergirl said:


> Do not put out for birds! The yarn wraps around baby birds featherless wings or necks and can amputate them and or cut off circulation. Please.


If you do put yarn scraps out for the birds only use natural fibers. Never put out anything with acrylic, rayon, nylon, etc in. Man made fibers do not pull the moisture from dew and rain away from the babies.


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

Checkout the beautiful freeform knitted and crochet jackets,, vests, purses, etc., at http://www.knotjustknitting.com/ by Prudence Mapstone. Go to her Gallery option to view details of pieces. I would also recommend her book Freeform: Serendiptous Design Techniques for Knitting & Crochet. I am actually trying to save up enough leftovers to make one of these beautiful articles of clothing. If you can' find her book, Annie's Attic has a small booklet (Learn to Free-Form Crochet) which will give you the general idea with some smaller starter projects - bag, pillow, hat etc. The beauty of it is that you do not need any set amount, so no matter how small the leftover is, you can use it somewhere in your design.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

I make Christmas ornaments to be hung separately or hung on a garland i-cord clothesline with clothespins from the $tore: Mini-sweaters, hats, mittens, scarves, stockings = adorable!

enjoy&#9829;


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

Sweetsue,
Do I have a picture of a teddy? It sounds so cute, But sometimes I need the picture to guide me.
Thanks,
pat


----------



## laurapreston2005 (Jun 12, 2011)

I also have yarn left over with beads strung on it-does anyone have any suggestions for how to put it to good use?


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Pick a "base" color and use it to cast on for a lengthwise knit scarf. Alternate rows of the base color with rows from the stash. You get a multicolor scarf but one with the predominant color from the base color yarn. I am currently knitting one like that--using a dark blue for the base color and all different textures and colors of yarns for the alternating rows. I will post a pix when I've finished.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I make Christmas ornaments to be hung separately or hung on a garland i-cord clothesline with clothespins from the $tore: Mini-sweaters, hats, mittens, scarves, stockings = adorable!
> 
> enjoy♥


----------



## SusanYEngland (Oct 25, 2011)

What a great bunch of small projects! I spent a long time looking at each one. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

Here's an idea. http://cosymakes.com/2010/04/11/scrappy-prayer-shawl/


----------



## janechris (Jun 5, 2011)

I use the leftovers for stuffing when I make knitted toys.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

thadeus40 said:


> I have BAGS of tiny balls of yarn left over from projects. None of them are ample enough to make anything of and yet I hate to throw them out. They are of many different weights, colors and brands. Any suggestions on how to put them to good use.


Do you live close to an Adult Ed school or senior center that teaches tapestry weaving? These classes love donations of small amounts of yarn to include in their tapestries.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

also a good way 2 practice diff stitches & frog those swatches 2 use. when i get done w/my PHYSCO SWEATER i think i'll do another 1 in all diff stitches thru out


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

ladybeach said:


> I use small balls of yarn to make barbie doll clothes, also bracelets for little girls.. And I also make a small multi scrap pads for kitties and doggies (always a lot of ends to hide with these) but they are fun to make.....


Since the kitties and doggies are not particular, when you join the new yarn, hold the two strands together for several stitches then drop the old yarn, after a few rows, cut the old yarn. No ends to weave in.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

I've been following this forum
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-57463-1.html
some nice ideas


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Sine said:


> I read on bird site that if you want to attract birds to your yard, you can put nesting materials out for them in wire mesh cages, mesh bags or even plastic berry containers. You can include natural materials like straw, small sticks, and twigs, or man-made materials such as yarn and string.


just make sure to cut the yarn in small lengths to long is not good


----------



## HeyJude (Sep 28, 2011)

Tammy!, Love the baby hats. That pattern is terrific


----------



## karen7 (Mar 6, 2011)

I think I would go for a patchwork afghan!


----------



## grannyknits20 (Jan 25, 2012)

The baby hats for charity are so pretty. Who would think all those colors would go together so well. Thanks for the great idea for little bits of yarn.


----------



## Patricia Ann (Jan 14, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> There's a thing called magic ball, http://www.knittersreview.com/article_how_to.asp?article=/review/profile/010726_a.asp
> Could make for an interesting project.


Thanks for the tip! now I know what I'm going to do with my left overs.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

I used up LOTS of small balls of leftovers by making a long scarf: CO 230 stitches, then k1 slip 1 across. On the next row, knit the slip stitch, and slip the knit stitch. Make it as wide as you want. You leave 3-4 inches of tail at each end, and when you're done, tie the tails together and trim for a fringe. It makes a lovely colorful tweedy-looking scarf. You can CO fewer stitches for a shorter scarf, make it skinny or wide, and it's a great no-brainer for those times when your brain goes on strike - which mine does all too frequently, I confess!


----------



## JEANNE STAUSS (Aug 29, 2011)

to avoid loose ends from all the scraps, use the Russian way of starting a new yarn. Saw it a while back - maybe someone has the site - it is an invisible join. Works wonders.


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

If you have a lot of leftover feltable wool, google Bloomoon.com or B4 Bag (same site) and give the B4 bag a try. It's so much fun.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Sine said:


> I read on bird site that if you want to attract birds to your yard, you can put nesting materials out for them in wire mesh cages, mesh bags or even plastic berry containers. You can include natural materials like straw, small sticks, and twigs, or man-made materials such as yarn and string.


This was discussed on a previous thread. DO NOT PUT OUT YARN SCRAPS FOR BIRDS. It doesn't matter if they're natural or synthetic, short snips or long pieces. Birds can get tangled in them - even short pieces and get strangled or a wing or leg amputated. Or they and other animals can ingest them and get severe gastro-intestinal prolems, which can lead to a very painful death.


----------



## Rockrose (Dec 7, 2011)

Love your hats! Great color choices and pattern.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

TammyK-What beautiful little hats! Can't you just picture tiny little babies going home from the hospital for the first time in these adorable little headcovers? What pattern did you use?


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> There's a thing called magic ball, http://www.knittersreview.com/article_how_to.asp?article=/review/profile/010726_a.asp
> Could make for an interesting project.


this is so cool just looked it up great idea thanks so much!


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

thadeus40 said:


> I have BAGS of tiny balls of yarn left over from projects. None of them are ample enough to make anything of and yet I hate to throw them out. They are of many different weights, colors and brands. Any suggestions on how to put them to good use.


I have used left over pieces of yarn on a lap blanket. The pattern is 
Due 5 single crochet, 5 double crochet,5 treble crochet,5 double and 5 single
You can use any color you want. It comes out almost like an Indian blanket
So you need to chain in multiple of 25 that is the repeat of the pattern. We make lap blankets for veterans a great way to use all your left over yarn


----------



## nancyk (Aug 2, 2011)

If you want to see something spectacular search for colourbug and check out her remnant vest. It will make you want to take colors from complete balls. This is colourbug's vest.


----------



## 20603 (May 13, 2011)

What beautiful hats that are used for good cause. Is that a pattern we could find on Ravelry or someplace? If it is your own, congrats, it is beautiful.


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

ladybeach said:


> I use small balls of yarn to make barbie doll clothes, also bracelets for little girls.. And I also make a small multi scrap pads for kitties and doggies (always a lot of ends to hide with these) but they are fun to make.....


If you take them to an elementary school or kindergarten, the kids can use the little pieces to glue and make pictures!


----------



## nancyk (Aug 2, 2011)

Also saw the note about small pieces of yarn for bird nests. If you have pets, dogs or cats, and do grooming or brushing yourself, take the fur you get and spread it out. The birds take it for soft nest lining.
We watched a chickadee take so much, she looked like a miniature Santa Claus and could barely fly. You wouldn't think fur would be that heavy.


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

wonderful collection of baby hats and much cuter than when knitted in one color. I like the cable stitch and wide brim.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Our library asked the knitting group if we would take over making little crocheted or knitted pouches connected with a cord to hold the children's library cards. So when the little one's come in and get their first library card they can put them in their little pouch and wear them around their neck like a necklace. I guess the kids just love them and we use up our scrap yarn. We handed in 71 the first week and the librarian said that would last a month or so. I hope I explained these right, just a knitted pouch to hold the card with a connecting cord to go around the neck.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

I had a bag (garbage size) with leftover yarn that I have had for years. I happened on a diagional scarf pattern (that I also had for years!) and sorted all my yarns by color with my stash I had organized into baskets and "wella" some of the best scarves I had made in years. Made four of them for Christmas presents (wish I had taken pictures of them)...the great thing about this scarf is that you can use any weight/texture as long as you cordinate the colors....did one that had black/grey/white (6 different yarns in all) that I got a lot of complitments on.....you might try that. Wish I could give you the pattern but it is copyrighted. Might find one on the internet. Anywayyy, just a suggestion OR (just thought of this) I recently saw a pattern for a "dishcloth afgan" that I think was on Knitpicks site where you made all of these dishcloth sized blocks and sewed them together!! OK, I will stop for ideas now.....LOL!!


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

Our prayer Shawl Ministry had lots of littles and we sent them to Boys and Girls Clubs and a kids camp to make bracelets and other crafts.


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

ANother direction to go, & the one I use, is to find a Special Ed class that teaches yarn works & give the small balls to them. The kids find large skeins/balls intimidating, but happily use the small ones to make their things. Just something to think about.
Diane


----------



## Mary Smith (Oct 12, 2011)

thadeus40 said:


> I have BAGS of tiny balls of yarn left over from projects. None of them are ample enough to make anything of and yet I hate to throw them out. They are of many different weights, colors and brands. Any suggestions on how to put them to good use.


Drop them off at grade schools, scouting programs, even church sunday schools. Any place that would have craft projects would appreciate I'm sure.


----------



## gladyspau (Dec 27, 2011)

I love the hat patterns.


----------



## knitfan (Dec 10, 2011)

Teachers are great users of scraps of yarn for art projects or hanging items for display.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

nancyk said:


> If you want to see something spectacular search for colourbug and check out her remnant vest. It will make you want to take colors from complete balls. This is colourbug's vest.


I can't seem to find the pattern only yarn is showing.


----------



## Cassius (Dec 2, 2011)

35 years ago a friend of my mother in law used her scrap yarn to knit a blanket for my baby. Now I am using it for my grandchildren. Since I am a crafty person myself I did really really appreciate it. Not sure I would give it to a non-crafty person who might thing it a ugly blanket. Instead of a coat of many colors, it was a blanket of many colors. I love it!


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

thadeus40 said:


> I have BAGS of tiny balls of yarn left over from projects. None of them are ample enough to make anything of and yet I hate to throw them out. They are of many different weights, colors and brands. Any suggestions on how to put them to good use.


How about this?

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-28691-1.html


----------



## Cassius (Dec 2, 2011)

Ps. That friend is in heaven now. Thinking back I am sure I thanked her but probably not often enuf.


----------



## nancyk (Aug 2, 2011)

grandmann said:


> nancyk said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to see something spectacular search for colourbug and check out her remnant vest. It will make you want to take colors from complete balls. This is colourbug's vest.
> ...


 The pattern is in the book Folk Vests by Cheryl Oberle. I got mine through Barnes and Noble. It won't be long before B& N erects a statue to me at their corporate headquarters.


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

You are welcome! Feel free to stalk my bookmarks! There are a lot of little things to make for those like me with short attention span some days. Every once in a while I just want to "Finish" something that day. When I worked at a bead store my supervisor had what was as she called it "A 7 inch attention span" when it came to making jewelry. But put her on the torch and good luck getting her off!! 


Pontygirl said:


> Thank you HennaladyKim What a lovely site I must have missed it when you posted before. Thank you again
> I have bookmarked the site.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luv2spin (Jan 9, 2012)

door draft dodger. I keep a basket for the little pieces. If the length is long enough (7 yards) and wool, i knit berets to be felted. The draft dodger can be knit as leftovers come available. This is also interesting felted whether or not all the yarn is wool. Then stuff it with teeny, tiny pieces. Yes, I save EVERYTHING.


----------



## bettymagu (Sep 27, 2011)

Have you tried any of Alan Dart's patterns for animals? They take many different colors and not much of each color.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

tricotmonique said:


> Here's an idea. http://cosymakes.com/2010/04/11/scrappy-prayer-shawl/


I love the shawl. Thank you so much for posting the link.


----------



## ukraftykid (Aug 8, 2011)

Have you tried French Knitting, I believe it is called loom knitting in the USA, and using the 'rope' made to coil into coasters or blankets or floor/pet mats.



thadeus40 said:


> I have BAGS of tiny balls of yarn left over from projects. None of them are ample enough to make anything of and yet I hate to throw them out. They are of many different weights, colors and brands. Any suggestions on how to put them to good use.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

would someone please tell me how do I book mark I see lots of things that I would like to bookmark and end up printing I would rather bookmark but I don't know how Help please.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

onegrannygoose said:


> would someone please tell me how do I book mark I see lots of things that I would like to bookmark and end up printing I would rather bookmark but I don't know how Help please.


On left side of the page just above "AUTHOR" you'll see "BOOKMARK"...choose to save the topic in any name you prefer and in private or public mode.

Then later you can go to "MY BOOKMARKS" found in the menu section at the top of each page.

Enjoy♥


----------



## knitpicky1 (Nov 17, 2011)

Love the hats! What a neat way to use up scraps. Good cause, too.


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

thadeus40 said:


> I have BAGS of tiny balls of yarn left over from projects. None of them are ample enough to make anything of and yet I hate to throw them out. They are of many different weights, colors and brands. Any suggestions on how to put them to good use.


I just began an lap cover with multi colors of yarn. I coordinated the colors and weights...think it will turn out well. When finished I will give it to our local nursing home.
If you don't want to do that you can always donate the yarn to a school...they are always using bits of this and that for projects.


----------



## luciapou (Jul 26, 2011)

I use left over to knit butterflies, ladybugs, and other fun little critters that can be used to decorate head-bands or children's clothes


----------



## anid (Nov 1, 2011)

what are 'wraps per inch' how do you measure? what's it all mean?


----------



## jmarcus276 (Jan 23, 2011)

I do a russian join and connect them, when the ball is large enough i am going to do a afghan with my scraps. I'm not trying to match color but i do try to keep same gauges together. Planning to call it my afghan of many colors...lol


----------



## dirgni (Jun 6, 2011)

I crochet butterflys in 3 different colours. When someones Birthday comes up you can put the number on the window with suction cups.

I crochet Baby hats using a different colour every 2 rows
Babyblankets have every row a different colour
Or you can make a scarf with 12 different yarns. The sell yarn like that for 40 Dollars

You can make crochet shawls starting with 3 Double crochet chain1 3 Doublecrochet in one ring every row a different colour


----------



## kniturassoff (Jul 20, 2011)

I am currently making fingerless mitts with 6 different scrap balls of purple and teale colors. I think they look so interesting. You don't have too worry too much about guage, just get a fairly basic stocking stitch or ribbing pattern and similar weighed yarn and go for it. - cut the scrap balls in 2 so that the gloves will match. Ie: stripes will be same width. I also found a slipper pattern on ravelry for 4 strand at a time slippers. I'm going to use my acrylic scraps for that. The gloves get the luxury yarns.


----------



## mrswyzard (Jul 13, 2011)

I am a retired school teacher and I always taught my students (4th grade) to knit, helps so much with their math skills. I was always asking for scraps of yarn from my students parents. You might call the local schools and see if you can donate it to them. Juat a thought


----------



## mrswyzard (Jul 13, 2011)

sorry should say Just a thought.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

thadeus40 said:


> I have BAGS of tiny balls of yarn left over from projects. None of them are ample enough to make anything of and yet I hate to throw them out. They are of many different weights, colors and brands. Any suggestions on how to put them to good use.


If it is on the net watch Knitting Daily TV - they had a segment yesterday on knitting scarves with bits and pieces of left over yarn


----------



## kjm1940 (Apr 16, 2011)

If you pt yarn out, be sure to cut it into small pieces, our ard has some neat nests.

I used ti make odd yarn balls,spray them with a sealer, and make wreaths with them, You can use a cardboard ring, Styrofoam or anything you would like. Paint green, add real or artificial greenery, tie on the balls and hang either inside or out.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

Thank you Gerslay I never knew that before it is a big help.


----------



## Justine (Feb 25, 2011)

Here is a real cute child's hat made from scraps:
http://laughingpurplegoldfish.blogspot.com/2008/01/accidental-hat.html


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I'm still doing something wrong for the bookmark because when I tried to bookmark the pattern I just got the picture at the that does not relate to what I am trying to bookmark.


----------



## dirgni (Jun 6, 2011)

I forget to add the diamond knitting or mitred squares
They look so great you could make a cardigan for a child or adult
You change colours every 2 rows
The pattern starts at the bottom you knit every 2nd row
always 3 sts in the centre together and end up with 3 sts at the top


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks to all!

pzoe


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dirgni said:


> I forget to add the diamond knitting or mitred squares
> They look so great you could make a cardigan for a child or adult
> You change colours every 2 rows
> The pattern starts at the bottom you knit every 2nd row
> always 3 sts in the centre together and end up with 3 sts at the top


Put two together and you have an egg cosy!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-55155-1.html

Dave


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Justine said:


> Here is a real cute child's hat made from scraps:
> http://laughingpurplegoldfish.blogspot.com/2008/01/accidental-hat.html


That is a super site - she recycles everything - even electrical wire to make bracelets. Amazing lady.
So here is another link from her site that fits well with this topic
http://laughingpurplegoldfish.blogspot.com/2008/09/finished-object-3-experimenting-with.html


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> dirgni said:
> 
> 
> > I forget to add the diamond knitting or mitred squares
> ...


I think all of your egg cosies can be made with left over yarns. Love them all Dave!!


----------



## imabrummie (Mar 5, 2011)

I just love those hats. Would you be willing to share the pattern? I do a lot of knitting for a couple of charities here in Sacramento and would love to include a few of those hats in with the other items that I make.


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> There's a thing called magic ball, http://www.knittersreview.com/article_how_to.asp?article=/review/profile/010726_a.asp
> Could make for an interesting project.


Great link, thank you for sharing!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

TammyK said:


> A couple of weeks ago my aunt gave me a shopping bag full of small yarn balls. The typical one was the size of a golf ball with a few slightly larger and quite a few smaller ones mixed it. I picked out all the pastels and made these baby hats to donate. (I spent nearly as long weaving in all the ends as I did knitting, but I think they turned out pretty well.) Most of the yarn was worsted weight, but I did use two strands of lighter yarn held together in some places. I'm sure my aunt will be pleased that her leftovers are going to good use.


All those hats look beautiful. Great way to use up your left over balls.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

SylviaC said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > dirgni said:
> ...


Thanks! I actually wind a couple of bobbins with any new yarn I get and add it to my supply, I never know when I'll need a particular colour.

Dave


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Sine said:


> I read on bird site that if you want to attract birds to your yard, you can put nesting materials out for them in wire mesh cages, mesh bags or even plastic berry containers. You can include natural materials like straw, small sticks, and twigs, or man-made materials such as yarn and string.


If you do, CUT THEM INTO SMALL PIECES (1"@) to avoid entanglements and suffocation by small birds.


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

I make stripped cardi and jersey for the grand kids


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I use small amounts of yarn to make cat toys which I fill with
dried cat nip and donate to the shelter. I also make what my Grandmother called an around the world crazy granny afghan.
Begin a regular granny square. Just keep adding all colors with
russian joining and keep going until you run out of yarn or the
afghan is a size you want. My local shelter for woman and children love colorful afghans for the kids.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

mrswyzard said:


> I am a retired school teacher and I always taught my students (4th grade) to knit, helps so much with their math skills. I was always asking for scraps of yarn from my students parents. You might call the local schools and see if you can donate it to them. Juat a thought


It also helps them with hand/eye coord., focusing, following directions, calming down anxiety, etc... .


----------



## NanaDana (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi! I recently came across an idea for an afghan using lots of tiny leftover yarn balls. You use a solid color (enough for the afghan) and then knit it together with the leftover yarns, holding the two yarns together. I think it was just a simple garter stitch afghan, but the background color really unified the leftover yarns, kind of an ombre effect! The author suggested that similar color groups are especially effective, like blues and greens, reds and yellows, etc.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

onegrannygoose said:


> I'm still doing something wrong for the bookmark because when I tried to bookmark the pattern I just got the picture at the that does not relate to what I am trying to bookmark.


I'm not sure I understand what it is you're trying to do. When you "BOOKMARK" something you save the whole page, the running topic, you don't get any individual selected piece/s.

Are you trying to do something other than that?

♥


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

HennaLadyKim said:


> You are welcome! Feel free to stalk my bookmarks! There are a lot of little things to make for those like me with short attention span some days. Every once in a while I just want to "Finish" something that day. When I worked at a bead store my supervisor had what was as she called it "A 7 inch attention span" when it came to making jewelry. But put her on the torch and good luck getting her off!!
> 
> 
> Pontygirl said:
> ...


You have awesome bookmarks, thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

This short pattern is so "cool!" Thanks for this really neat suggestion. I know several little ones who would love a Trauma Teddy. 


sweetsue said:


> Dolls and toys take very little yarn - teddy bears can have their outfits done in multi stripes. If I lived close I would say send them to me - but I don't.
> Try knitting the trauma teddy in stripes
> Legs 10 stitches x 20 rows (knit 2)
> Join and knit 16 rows (change colour for shirt)
> ...


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

This is another great idea. I made one of these, made it about 6 ft. long, and used up lots of scrap yarn. It is one of the favorites of the tall guys in the family. It is simply one row after another of single crochet. I usually tie two or three of the fringe ends together at each end, just to help then not tangle when it is washed. It is mostly acrylic or acrylic blends. I don't think I used any wool in this project. It has become one of the most favored covers in this house!


HennaLadyKim said:


> I make a blanket. Cast on as many as you want, work your favorite stitch for one row. At the end of the row leave a fringe length of yarn, tie on a new color fringe length, do another row. Repeat till done. My Daughter still has hers and she is pushing 30!!


----------



## glojax (Mar 27, 2011)

Your too funny. Egg Cozies


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

That design is lovely, and so simple! thanks for sharing.


cheecat said:


> Someone asked the same question a few weeks ago and this link was posted as a response.
> 
> http://www.edcreations.ca/html/cathederal-windows-afghan-patt.html


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

I make those teddies too. I also make flowers to put on hats, etc or on a present as a decoration. I love the baby hats from scraps TammyK.


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

What a great idea! this afternoon my GD stopped by with a friend (both are almost 14 yra.) The friend's young brother was with them, he is in 3rd grade. While the girls were on facebook, in another room, Trent and I visited. I was knitting a sock. I was so pleasantly surprised when he began telling me of his grandmother who knits, and how he would love to have a pair of GloMitts! We drew a pattern of his small hand on paper, so I can make him a pair of GloMitts ! We talked of boys and men who knit, going back in history when most children in the Scandinavian countries learned to knit at an early age, and when the men who were fishermen, knit their own ganseys, thick, very warm sweaters. We discussed wool and sheep, and spinning wool into yarn. I was so pleased to have such a wonderful conversation with this young man. He often sort of tags along with his older sister, as their mom often has to work on week-ends. Yet he is not resentful, and is smart, and ready to join in an adult level chat. What a treat!

I hope more teachers follow your example and use yarn and knitting to teach our precious children. I am a retired teacher, too. I taught middle and high school students, home economics and some English. Kudos to you, MrsWyzard!



mrswyzard said:


> I am a retired school teacher and I always taught my students (4th grade) to knit, helps so much with their math skills. I was always asking for scraps of yarn from my students parents. You might call the local schools and see if you can donate it to them. Juat a thought


----------



## shar.richey (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks for the great link. My granddaughter will love picking out her buttons. I also have quite a few cute buttons that are left over from a card of 3 or 5. Too cute to throw away, but sometimes difficult to find a project for just one button.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Kissnntell said:


> sure do, am working on something rite now w/ left over stuff from my *junk stash*: i'm making myslef a sweater...never mind gauge, never mind colors, never mind yarn weight ... just tossing all 2gthr lol i call it my gawd awful oogly hippie PHYCHO SWEATER!! actually, its lookin pretty kool!! not looking 2 make a fashion statement here, but WARMTH have fun!!


Wow! I can't _wait_ to see this one!!!!


----------



## justmama (Aug 11, 2011)

TammyK said:


> A couple of weeks ago my aunt gave me a shopping bag full of small yarn balls. The typical one was the size of a golf ball with a few slightly larger and quite a few smaller ones mixed it. I picked out all the pastels and made these baby hats to donate. (I spent nearly as long weaving in all the ends as I did knitting, but I think they turned out pretty well.) Most of the yarn was worsted weight, but I did use two strands of lighter yarn held together in some places. I'm sure my aunt will be pleased that her leftovers are going to good use.


Beautiful Hats TammyK and I adore the pastal colours. I wonder could you tell us all the name of this pattern where we could get this pattern from.
Thanks Just MaMa


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Pontygirl said:


> TammyK
> 
> Those hats are absolutely gorgeous, could you please tell me where I can find the pattern as I would love to do some of these for our local hospital. Thank you.


I posted the link to the pattern download (it's free) in this thread: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-57196-1.html


----------



## stj (Aug 12, 2011)

Several years ago I got a request for short pieces of yarn for an older lady's hair. She was in a nursery home, braided her hair all her life, but they could not keep ribbons in it. Yarn stayed in place. I gave them lots of colors and they were happy with it.


----------



## JEANNE STAUSS (Aug 29, 2011)

you are right about scraps for the birds. DO NOT put them out for the birds for their nests - they can find their own.


----------



## Mar 18 (Feb 4, 2011)

Those hats are darling------also so nice of you to donate them. I too make hats for donation, I will be thinking more of using up all those small balls of yarn!! 
God Bless. M ^j^


----------



## reen0212 (Jan 19, 2012)

love your avitar


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Charity! Do a search for K.A.S. (Knit a Square). You can make squares for African AIDS orphans. They will take acrylic and wool....just need to keep them separate and marked and they have people who put them together to make blankets.


----------



## Teresa Shine (Mar 15, 2011)

I tie all the balls together and make afghans for the homeless shelter. Gives the blanket a scroppy look and doesn't cost me anything but love and time...


----------



## nanytreasures (Aug 9, 2011)

Your hats are beautiful.Do you have the pattern.


----------



## janda (Mar 16, 2011)

Not sure if anyone has suggested this... I have knitted quite a few small jerseys etc. using amounts from inches to feet by just joining them all, making the knot a feature on the right side and just keep knitting. Would work well with scarves., shawls etc. I have also used this idea with the knitting machine using a main yarn and the 'bits' joined together as a contrast. The 1x1 or 2x2 works well or try locking the card to just get the changing colour as the background. Only be limited by your imagination!!!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Tammy Love that hat pattern and they look terrific.
> 
> As to all those scraps of yarn, look into the ten stitch afgahn patterns. They can be found on Ravelry for sure, and probably many other spots. They are perfect for little bits of yarn. The more the merrier.


Dreamweaver,
I am going to try to make the 10 stitch afghan. It really looks pretty, and I think I will love all the colors. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

small amounts of yarn are great to make multicolored car seat blankets. I back them with flannelette and they are perfect for the car seat especially when it is cold. I live in Canada so we get lots of cold weather and my grandchildren love them. I usually make them 24X28 ins.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Tammy K's baby hats are a great idea. Have you thought about knitting or crocheting sachets? Also, the Scrappy Steps afghan (posted on KP) is very colorful.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Knitted or crocheted flowers. There are so many patterns out there you will never get bored and they can be used as embellishments on all kinds of things: hats, purses, barrettes, tea cozies, etc,etc. Also pins.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

thadeus40 said:


> I have BAGS of tiny balls of yarn left over from projects. None of them are ample enough to make anything of and yet I hate to throw them out. They are of many different weights, colors and brands. Any suggestions on how to put them to good use.


It depends on whether you want to use them for something for yourself, but I knot the strands together and either knit or crochet rugs for our local animal shelter so the animals have something warm to sleep on in colder weather. Hope this gives you one idea.


----------



## KnittingBadgerBabe (Mar 7, 2011)

Does anyone use yarn to tie quilts anymore? That would be one use. The small amounts could also be used to make holiday ornaments. And I've used small amounts on plastic needlepoint canvas. Ask to see if local community centers could use the yarn.


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 6, 2011)

I just want to reiterate -- only put VERY small snippets out for birds. We watched an eaglet nearly die last year when his foot got tangled in something and wouldn't come loose. He was rescued, and was OK, but only because there was a camera on the nest so it's dilemma was seen (by thousands of watchers!)


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I am using some of my scrap yarn to make a pattern square to eventually make a bed covering.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh, I like the beds for the animal shelter idea.


----------



## michiganmilly (Dec 10, 2011)

TammyK said:


> A couple of weeks ago my aunt gave me a shopping bag full of small yarn balls. The typical one was the size of a golf ball with a few slightly larger and quite a few smaller ones mixed it. I picked out all the pastels and made these baby hats to donate. (I spent nearly as long weaving in all the ends as I did knitting, but I think they turned out pretty well.) Most of the yarn was worsted weight, but I did use two strands of lighter yarn held together in some places. I'm sure my aunt will be pleased that her leftovers are going to good use.


Love this pattern. Do you have a source you could post? I keep looking for a perfect hat pattern (just like looking for the perfect purse!) and nothing reaches out and grabs me.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

michiganmilly said:


> TammyK said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of weeks ago my aunt gave me a shopping bag full of small yarn balls. The typical one was the size of a golf ball with a few slightly larger and quite a few smaller ones mixed it. I picked out all the pastels and made these baby hats to donate. (I spent nearly as long weaving in all the ends as I did knitting, but I think they turned out pretty well.) Most of the yarn was worsted weight, but I did use two strands of lighter yarn held together in some places. I'm sure my aunt will be pleased that her leftovers are going to good use.
> ...


I posted it in this thread a while ago: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-57196-1.html


----------



## michiganmilly (Dec 10, 2011)

TammyK said:


> michiganmilly said:
> 
> 
> > TammyK said:
> ...


----------



## colourbug (Jul 6, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> This could work...if you used the plaiting method to join your yarn so there would be no ends to weave in later. It would be like Joseph's coat of many colours or blanket or toy even.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd never heard of this join. Many thanks for the tip!


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

I just started this and really like the pattern:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/apple-core-blanket


----------



## 20603 (May 13, 2011)

Thanks so much, love it


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

that's a good idea. i would never waste a scrap of wool. preemie hats need so little wool and are worthwhile knitting/crocheting.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

thadeus40 said:


> I have BAGS of tiny balls of yarn left over from projects. None of them are ample enough to make anything of and yet I hate to throw them out. They are of many different weights, colors and brands. Any suggestions on how to put them to good use.


How about using them all in a hat. Check out the Bumble Bee hat pattern on the Provo Craft site. http://www.provocraft.com/


----------



## colourbug (Jul 6, 2011)

DHeart said:


> I just started this and really like the pattern:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/apple-core-blanket


I love this. I'm thinking of it as an on-going, long-term project to keep the stash under control!


----------



## tangomaz (Jul 11, 2011)

My little scraps of wool (yarn), are used to make cosy cushion covers. They take very small ammounts, and are colourful. I cast on 10 sts, smallish size needles, knit 18 rows, thats just about a square. Add another colour and knit a further 18 rows,. Carry on until the required size (across your cushion). cast off and knit some more strips until you have enough to make a square, or whatever shape you want and stitch them together. I do one side only, backing it with some odd fabric. The result as you can see is quite nice.


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

At our knitting guild meeting, one of the stores brought with them a bird nest "feeder" that was a simple wire cage filled with bits of yarn and roving. I think on sale they were $15. Cute, but I figured my hubby and I could figure out how to make them for far less. DJ


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

TammyK said:


> A couple of weeks ago my aunt gave me a shopping bag full of small yarn balls. The typical one was the size of a golf ball with a few slightly larger and quite a few smaller ones mixed it. I picked out all the pastels and made these baby hats to donate. (I spent nearly as long weaving in all the ends as I did knitting, but I think they turned out pretty well.) Most of the yarn was worsted weight, but I did use two strands of lighter yarn held together in some places. I'm sure my aunt will be pleased that her leftovers are going to good use.


Very cute hats. I knit a lot of caps and often use small balls of yarn. You have done a very nice job with yours.


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

There are hundreds of free patterns on the internet. Go to:

www.google.com and type in the search box Free knitting patterns caps. You will come up with lots of web sites offering free patterns. If you crochet use the words free crochet patterns instead of knit.

A couple of my favorite sites are Lion Brand and Bev's but there are lots more.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I'm trying to save the reply which in this case is a pattern but I get only the heading on the page.Please PM me if yo would.


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

Pretty! and it doesn't look like leftovers!!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I love the hat pattern. So pretty.


----------



## CalifJane (Jul 28, 2011)

I put them out for the birds but cut into about one inch pieces. I have found nests blown down with pieces of my yarn in them. Don't use any metallic yarns though.


----------



## tangomaz (Jul 11, 2011)

sorry, I was unable to send picture of cushion cover


----------



## bizzy (Apr 29, 2011)

I saved this link from a previous post on KP. I thought eventually I would make a really fun yarn bowl out of this 'yarn bowl'.
http://elisabethandree.posterous.com/threads-threads-lots-of-threads


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

Make a basketweave Afghan with all the different colors.


----------



## Teresa Shine (Mar 15, 2011)

love the bowl....


----------



## dirgni (Jun 6, 2011)

My mom knitted a snake with many different collours.
It looked really nice.
I made a caterpillar for a doorstop


----------



## groovyboomer (Jul 28, 2011)

TammyK said:


> A couple of weeks ago my aunt gave me a shopping bag full of small yarn balls. The typical one was the size of a golf ball with a few slightly larger and quite a few smaller ones mixed it. I picked out all the pastels and made these baby hats to donate. (I spent nearly as long weaving in all the ends as I did knitting, but I think they turned out pretty well.) Most of the yarn was worsted weight, but I did use two strands of lighter yarn held together in some places. I'm sure my aunt will be pleased that her leftovers are going to good use.


Your color combinations are very nice - good eye! And cute pattern as well.


----------



## addiction (Jul 29, 2011)

Give them to a school for art projects. Cut in lengths, they can be glued to create designs on coffee containers, water bottles, flower pots. etc. I also pair yarns of different textures in complimenting colours for scrafs. They also can used to decorate flip flops. Endless possibilities


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

TammyK said:


> A couple of weeks ago my aunt gave me a shopping bag full of small yarn balls. The typical one was the size of a golf ball with a few slightly larger and quite a few smaller ones mixed it. I picked out all the pastels and made these baby hats to donate. (I spent nearly as long weaving in all the ends as I did knitting, but I think they turned out pretty well.) Most of the yarn was worsted weight, but I did use two strands of lighter yarn held together in some places. I'm sure my aunt will be pleased that her leftovers are going to good use.


They are beautifull!


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Catnip can go inside the tiny balls. You can crochet or knit these balls & put catnip inside. Cats love catnip. My friend says they get "drunk" on it. I brought one catnip ball to my cousin's house. He has 4 cats. They fought over it.
I once saw very very, tiny afghan granny squares 1" x1" in very thin thread. It was the beginning of an afghan. It was very pretty. Some of it had been framed.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

realsilvergirl said:


> Do not put out for birds! The yarn wraps around baby birds featherless wings or necks and can amputate them and or cut off circulation. Please.


I've heard that the yarn can get moldy and be dangerous for the birds.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Please, please, please! We want to see pictures when you are finished. Please!!



Kissnntell said:


> sure do, am working on something rite now w/ left over stuff from my *junk stash*: i'm making myslef a sweater...never mind gauge, never mind colors, never mind yarn weight ... just tossing all 2gthr lol i call it my gawd awful oogly hippie PHYCHO SWEATER!! actually, its lookin pretty kool!! not looking 2 make a fashion statement here, but WARMTH have fun!!


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

I love freeform. I met Prudence when she taught a freeform workshop in nYC a few years ago. I have her books & the ones from Annie's Attic. You really don't need a lot of yarn to do freeform. There are more books by other authors, too.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I would never advocate putting out yarn for birds to make their nests as it could get stuck in their mouths as well. The should be left to use the grass, twigs and whatever nature decides for them to use.


----------

